# Bổ sung canxi cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ đúng cách bằng chế độ sinh hoạt và dinh dưỡng



## vietmom

*Bổ sung canxi cho trẻ đúng cách, an toàn bằng chế độ sinh hoạt khoa học, dinh dưỡng đủ chất sẽ giúp con có bộ xương chắc khỏe, kích thích mọc răng, mọc tóc và tránh được các chứng bệnh như còi xương, suy dinh dưỡng, chậm lớn.*

Canxi là một chất dinh dưỡng giúp xương chắc khỏe. Canxi giúp cho các dây thần kinh và cơ bắp liên kết và hoạt động linh hoạt hơn. Đồng thời canxi cũng giúp cho trái tim khỏe mạnh hơn.

Do đó, Canxi có vai trò quan trọng trong hình thành và phát triển bộ xương, răng, tóc giúp bộ xương chắc chắn, chống lại các vấn đề về xương khớp sau này. Đặc biệt, khi được hỗ trợ bởi Vitamin D, canxi được tổng hợp đầy đủ, giúp hạn chế được tình trạng còi xương, suy dinh dưỡng ở trẻ em.

*Nhu cầu canxi cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ theo từng độ tuổi*
- Bé từ 0 - 6 tháng tuổi: Cần 200mg mỗi ngày (Trong sữa mẹ đã có đủ, không cần bổ sung gì thêm)
- Từ 6  - 12 tháng tuổi: Trẻ cần 260mg mỗi ngày
- Từ 1 - 3 tuổi: Cần 700mg canxi mỗi ngày
- Từ 4 - 8 tuổi: Trẻ cần 1000mg canxi/ ngày
- Từ 9 - 18 tuổi: Cần 1300mg canxi mỗi ngày

_

_
_Canxi có vai trò quan trọng trong phát triển của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ. Ảnh minh họa_​
*Dấu hiệu nhận biết trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ thiếu canxi*

- Trẻ chán ăn, biếng ăn
- Trẻ ngủ không ngon giấc, khó vào giấc, hay ra mồ hôi trộm, trẻ sơ sinh quấy khóc cả đêm.
- Trẻ có biểu hiện nhận thức chậm, phản ứng với môi trường xung quanh kém
- Trẻ hay đau mỏi chân tay.
- Trẻ ở độ tuổi mọc răng khó mọc răng
- Trẻ sơ sinh và dưới 1 tuổi hay rụng tóc hình vành khăn.
Đối với bổ sung canxi cho trẻ em chủ yếu là việc cho trẻ sinh hoạt điều độ, vận động khoa học và chế độ sinh dưỡng. Về cách bổ sung canxi cho trẻ bằng chế độ sinh hoạt khoa học như sau:

*Cách bổ sung canxi cho trẻ sơ sinh đúng và an toàn*

- Cho trẻ tắm nắng thường xuyên để cung cấp lượng Vitamin D dồi dào.  Thời điểm từ 6 - 8 giờ sáng khi ánh nắng vừa đủ và cũng là thời điểm lượng vitamin D thích hợp dành cho bé.

- Trẻ sơ sinh bú sữa mẹ hoàn toàn trong 6 tháng đầu: Người mẹ nên ăn đầy đủ các loại thực phẩm có chứa các chất đạm, protein, vitamin và khoáng chất. Ngoài ra, tăng cường thực phẩm có vitamin D và canxi như tôm, cua, cá, sữa, rau muống, rau ngót, rau dền, rau đay, rau mồng tơi, vừng, đậu tương…
- Đối với trẻ ăn sữa công thức uống hơn 900ml/ngày: Không cần bổ sung gì bởi thành phần sữa công thức đã có đầy đủ dưỡng chất về vitamin D, K và canxi cho bé. Khi mua sữa bố mẹ nên chú ý tới 3 thành phần này.
Trong bất cứ trường hợp nào bắt buộc bổ sung canxi cho trẻ sơ sinh cần phải được chỉ dẫn bởi bác sĩ, bố mẹ không tự ý bổ sung cho con.

*Bổ sung canxi cho trẻ em bằng chế độ sinh hoạt và dinh dưỡng khoa học*

_1. Chế độ sinh hoạt khoa học cân bằng vitamin D, K_
- Để trẻ tự do hoạt động, vui chơi ngoài trời để tăng cường khả năng hấp thụ vitamin D tổng hợp canxi cần thiết. Khi nắng gắt thì không nên cho trẻ chơi ngoài đề phòng cảm nắng.
- Chế độ nghỉ ngơi khoa học, tránh ở những nơi ẩm thấp, thiếu ánh sáng mặt trời.

_2. 12 thực phẩm bổ sung canxi cho trẻ tốt hơn cả thuốc_
Để bổ sung canxi cho trẻ, các bố mẹ có thể tham khảo ý kiến của các bác sĩ khi sử dụng thuốc bổ sung canxi nhưng thực phẩm sẽ có tác dụng tuyệt vời hơn so với những loại thuốc. Những loại thực phẩm sau đây vừa có nhiều canxi, vitamin D3, K giúp tăng cường tổng hợp canxi, trẻ có đủ lượng canxi cần thiết để phát triển:

_

_
_Sữa, cam, đậu nành và hạnh nhân là một trong những thực phẩm giàu canxi cho trẻ. Ảnh minh họa_​
_- Sản phẩm từ sữa_
Các sản phẩm từ sữa bò, sữa chua và phô mai là nguồn bổ sung canxi tuyệt vời. Nếu con bạn không thích sữa có thể thay thế bằng sữa chua, phô mai.

_- Cam_
Có thể cho trẻ ăn cam hoặc uống nước cam ép. Trong cam rất giàu canxi và còn có nhiều vitamin C. 1 quả quan kích thước trung bình có chứa tới 50mg canxi.

_- Đậu nành_
Đậu nành là nguồn cung cấp canxi rất phong phú. Có thể sử dụng sữa đậu nành, sữa chua đậu nành hoặc ăn các loại đậu.

_- Hạnh nhân_
Hạnh nhân được xem là nguồn dinh dưỡng kích thích sự tăng trưởng của trí não, trí nhớ và đặc biệt trong 1 cốc hạnh nhân có chứa tới 110mg canxi. Nếu con không thích ăn hạt có thể ăn kết hợp với bơ hoặc sữa chua.

_- Bông cải xanh_
Bông cải xanh không chỉ có nhiều vitamin D, chất xơ mà còn có lượng canxi rất tốt cho trẻ.

_- Đậu_
Trong đậu có nhiều vitamin và có ở hầu hết các loại họ nhà đậu như đậu xanh, đậu đen…

_- Rau xanh (đặc biệt là rau xanh đậm)_
Ở hầu hết các loại rau xanh như rau bina, đậu bắp, khoai lang...đều là nguồn tổng hợp canxi tuyệt vời cho trẻ em. Ngoài lượng canxi thì rau xanh còn có nhiều chất xơ, hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa, tránh được các bệnh như táo bón.

_

_
_Ngũ cốc cũng là một trong những thực phẩm giàu canxi cho bé. Ảnh minh họa_​
_- Ngũ cốc các loại_
Gần như tất cả các loại ngũ cốc đều là nguồn bổ sung canxi cho trẻ rất tốt. Có thể sử dụng ngũ cốc làm thành các loại bánh quy sẽ giúp con thích thú hơn và chịu ăn hơn.

_- Cá và thịt_
Các loại cá như cá hồi, cá ngừ, cá mòi...các loại thịt màu đỏ như thịt bò...cung cấp lượng canxi và vitamin D rất tốt cho bé.

_- Hạt vừng_
Hạt vừng có rất nhiều canxi, có thể bổ sung vào chế độ ăn của con, vào các món salad mà bé thích.

_- Trứng_
Không thể không nhắc tới trứng một nguồn thực phẩm chứa nhiều canxi. Tuy nhiên, lượng trứng cho 1 tuần không nên quá 3 bữa và tốt nhất là nên tham khảo ý kiến của bác sĩ trước khi cho trẻ ăn trứng.
Bổ sung canxi cho trẻ là cần thiết giúp con phát triển tốt hơn nhưng hãy chú ý lượng canxi đủ cho từng tuổi của con. Không bổ sung quá nhiều khiến dư thừa canxi sẽ có tác động tiêu cực tới sức khỏe và sự phát triển của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------



## Lưu Phương

bài viết của bạn rất hay ạ. Để trẻ sơ sinh cứng cáp và phát triển tốt mẹ nhớ bổ sung canxi sau sinh nha


----------

